# Hello from Johannesburg South Africa



## Jameshoddy77 (Mar 8, 2016)

How hot can our bees get?
If you ever visit South Africa and want a tour. 
Anyone ever converted a chimney hive into a normal one? (Put supers on the to and let them fill it🤔)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome James!


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

What is the status of American Foul Brood in your region of S.A. I've read news reports from the Cape but no discussion of other regions.


----------



## Jameshoddy77 (Mar 8, 2016)

The Cape has been hardest hit nothing further north. A ban of transporting bees from the cape has been imposed so the spread has been curtailed. 

There was a radio broad cast that said they had found a mushroom that was curing foul brood. 

Lots of hive beetles at the moment. 
Had a Lesser Honey-guid in the garden for the first time eating old comb. 

In the middle of a drought so the honey flow has not been good. 

Cheers James


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------

